# Men Who Ride Women's Bikes



## dxmadman (Mar 19, 2012)

Any guys out there who want to admit riding a women's bike on occasion, or even frequently? I've seen some women's bikes that are so cool that I wouldn't care if it was a women's, or is there some of you against it? Now I won't get caught on my wife's pink fair lady with a basket full of flowers, but I will sure take her Slick Chick with wheelie bars for a spin in a heart beat!


----------



## Luckykat32 (Mar 19, 2012)

I've ridden my gf's Colson Bullnose...but felt like a fairy...never again.


----------



## slick (Mar 19, 2012)

I'd ride that Bullnose till the wheels fall off! Very kool! I'll ride anything, even some of my sons 20" bikes on occasion just for kicks around the driveway. He busts up to see me on his bikes.


----------



## Freqman1 (Mar 19, 2012)

I ride all of my girls! v/r Shawn


----------



## Papajon (Mar 19, 2012)

*Why not*

Ever been in a situation where you had no choice but to walk for miles? Who wouldn"t ride a girl's bike but a homophobe?


----------



## Papajon (Mar 19, 2012)

*cool*



Freqman1 said:


> I ride all of my girls! v/r Shawn




Very cool bikes- been looking, but not yet found any of that quality for the "old lady"-or me!


----------



## dxmadman (Mar 19, 2012)

*Ya Got Some Nice Looking Girls!*



Freqman1 said:


> I ride all of my girls! v/r Shawn




I wish I had a open field to play in like that! I love that open country, no cars , but I guess ya gotta watch out for the combine!


----------



## Boris (Mar 19, 2012)

Papajon said:


> Ever been in a situation where you had no choice but to walk for miles? Who wouldn"t ride a girl's bike but a homophobe?




I'm just as manly as the rest of you and I often find myself faced with this choice many miles from home with all my girls bikes. The problem is deciding just which one to ride. Usually it's the 1940 Roadmaster though.


----------



## Papajon (Mar 19, 2012)

*Long walk home*



Dave Marko said:


> I'm just as manly as the rest of you and I often find myself faced with this choice many miles from home with all my girls bikes. The problem is deciding just which one to ride. Usually it's the 1940 Roadmaster though.




I heard about that deal-F or walk. Never gave that ultimatum myself.-sorry to hear about that-you'll be OK.


----------



## fatbike (Mar 19, 2012)

Dave I knew would chime in on this thread. You tend to favor some of the girls bicycles. Your 1940 Roadmaster she's a beauty! I almost bought that from you and I don't care for girls bicycles but can really respect some rare ones. And you had a really nice green 41 girls bullnose as well. Dave did you by chance see the 38 Roadmaster supreme that was on the cabe for 400 bucks last week, I would ride that bike!


Anyhow for the one who started the thread, feeling like a fairy riding a girls, well I can kind of see that! I had a co worker once tell me I looked like a fairy riding a really nice prewar Schwinn boy's bicycle years ago and I wasn't dressed like Pee Wee, hmm, maybe we all look like fairy's riding any classic bicycles in general regardless of its gender use. Who knows!

.
Maybe our boy bikes in our collection get pretty lonely without any girl companions. Maybe we should add a few. I have a funny thought, so what do you call a girls bike that has been robbed or has been turned into a boys " trans gender".



Really the first bikes that we so call girls bike were really called "step through" and were intended for unisex. I have a buddy who has a bum back from an accident and prefers a step through. If your worried about colors that boys should have blue and girls should have pink, then you probably shouldn't ride a girls bike.


----------



## slick (Mar 19, 2012)

I bought the 1938 Roadmaster Supreme for my girlfriend. So no boys, it will not be parted out, and YES it will be ridden by a girl again. She loves it and can't wait to get it and ride it. It should be on it's way as we speak!!


----------



## abe lugo (Mar 19, 2012)

*I ride my wife's bike now and then*

I ride my wife's bike now and then but she rides her nice boy's bikes sometimes too.


----------



## ridingtoy (Mar 19, 2012)

Since out of nine bicycles I own only two are boys models...yep, I sure do ride girls bicycles and don't give it a second thought. Though none of them are what you'd call real girly colors. I learned to ride a two wheeler using a girls bike to practice on as a matter of fact.

Dave


----------



## how (Mar 19, 2012)

around here there are a lot of foreign men riding girls bikes,,seems like they dont know the difference,,,
I am 5 9" and find womens bikes too short and I feel cramped no matter how high I put the seat. Since i flip a few bikes after repairing them first I always have to ride them. Funny thing 4 years ago sometimes I had to give the girls bikes away when they wouldnt sell, now they sell faster than the mens bikes .


----------



## fatbike (Mar 19, 2012)

Slick, I would bummed to hear if you did part out that Roadmaster or or for a boys project. My girl prefers riding boys bicycles, she likes them better and the look and feel of them unless It's a really nice road bike mixte. Europeans are another country where it seems step throughs and so call boys frames are catered to either gender.


----------



## Linda90Frank (Mar 20, 2012)

The problem is deciding just which one to ride. Usually it's the 1940 Roadmaster though.

Thanks,
Heavenly Treasures


----------



## bobcycles (Mar 20, 2012)

*Ridin' a womans machine*

Wait!  I thought a womans machine was a Toaster, or a washing machine....!
 DOH!

My daily rider is a lightweight Girls New World early 50's bike Opalescent Green.  No Sturmey, just the ND brake and a good ratio for the single speed.

oh yeah, and it was an EBay score for 60 bux and change.


----------



## PhattCatBicycles (Mar 20, 2012)

*no homophobe here*

I'd ride anything that's cool, boy's, girls, or a little kids bike.  

It's all about the ride
Brooks


----------



## dxmadman (Mar 20, 2012)

*Women and Daughters*

Im glad to see that a women's bike is still well respected with riders as well collectors, it's the same with my wife in my men's bikes, but she dont ride em often, my wife and daughter both ware skirts and long ankle length denim ones. That's where I see the beauty and the design of a step through frame. It's a shame so many women's bikes get robbed and stripped. Back a few years ago I almost destroyed a near mint Slick Chick for parts until a friend of mine told me I either need my head examined or need my ass kicked.Now I think twice about tearing up a clean girls unless it's necessary.


----------



## DonChristie (Mar 20, 2012)

I speculated years ago that Womans bikes would become increasingly more rare because of all the raping of parts for a Boys bike. I restored a Hot Pink 50s Rollfast step thru for my daughter years ago. New paint and Chrome. I have rode it, uh proudly. I told my self while riding it "I am confident in my sexuality" over and over...


----------



## scrubbinrims (Mar 20, 2012)

I respect ladies bicycles and appreciate them, but I only buy them if there is a part I need.
For conservation, I do make a ladies bicycle I buy for resale available as whole as possible.
I do not have the space to collect/ride them and vintage bicycles are underappreciated (mild way of saying it) by the Mrs.

Last night, I watched the premier of Dancing with the Stars...that's as close to bringing out my feminine side as I am willing.

Chris


----------



## npence (Mar 20, 2012)

slick said:


> I bought the 1938 Roadmaster Supreme for my girlfriend. So no boys, it will not be parted out, and YES it will be ridden by a girl again. She loves it and can't wait to get it and ride it. It should be on it's way as we speak!!




I will ride a girls bike to give it a test run before i let my wife loose on it. hate to see a bolt fall out and some one get hurt.
 and slick Im very glad you get the roadmaster hated to see it parted out and made into a boys bike or any of the above. this bike deserve a lady to ride her. shipping out today. Thanks, Nate


----------



## Kidahginn (Mar 20, 2012)

I also will ride a womans bike but usually for testing purposes after repair.
I guess Lennie Pike ruined it for me forever in the movie "It's a Mad Mad Mad Mad World"



Lennie: But... this is a little girl's bike. This is for a little girl..

Russell Finch: Will you get going please, will you hurry?

Lennie: Oh ok.... I gotta admit, I feel kinda silly.. You know what I mean?


----------



## PCHiggin (Mar 20, 2012)

Mine seem small,my knees are too close to the h/bars.I guess they have a smaller wheelbase? I never measured them. My daughter used to think I looked a bit feminine on a girls bike and shes certainly no homophobe.I  saw my friend on his girlfriends bike Sunday and I now can agree with my daughter,it looks silly.


----------



## Bicycle Belle (Mar 20, 2012)

What about women who ride mens bikes?


----------



## PCHiggin (Mar 20, 2012)

*Looks ok to me*

I have a Cruiser Alloy SS and my girlfriend loves it. I think she looks pretty hot riding next to me.My classic Schwinn girls bikes collect lots of dust these days


----------



## scrubbinrims (Mar 20, 2012)

Bicycle Belle said:


> What about women who ride mens bikes?




That's hot! 

A ladies bicycle is more leisurely, by the simple fact of accomodating a dress and a boy's is more atheletic...I don't know about the other fellas here, but by an atheletic women is more appealing than...
What do competitive women cyclists ride?
For me anyway, the reverse does not carry a masculine image...women can get away with either.

Has my double standard offended anyone?

Chris


----------



## Boris (Mar 20, 2012)

Kidahginn said:


> I also will ride a womans bike but usually for testing purposes after repair.
> I guess Lennie Pike ruined it for me forever in the movie "It's a Mad Mad Mad Mad World"




I still LOVE that Movie!!!!!!


----------



## PCHiggin (Mar 20, 2012)

*Me Too!!*



Dave Marko said:


> I still LOVE that Movie!!!!!!




Wasnt that Jonathan Winters? He was nuts so was Dick Shawn,LOL!


----------



## militarymonark (Mar 20, 2012)

I ride my girls higgins jet flow, colson, and westfield.


----------



## Silver Chief (Mar 20, 2012)

I'll fess up- I have ridden a woman's bike on a few occasions. BUT- I was a boy then, eight or nine years old, and I didn't know any better.  I do remember at that age being impressed by how easy it was for me to get onto it, compared to a man's bike!


----------



## ratdaddy (Mar 20, 2012)

*well*

i just like riding girls period


----------



## Kidahginn (Mar 20, 2012)

PCHiggin said:


> Wasnt that Jonathan Winters? He was nuts so was Dick Shawn,LOL!




Yes that's Jonathan Winters - cracks me up the way he protested riding that bike..


----------



## Wayne Adam (Mar 20, 2012)

*Ride the ladies with pride!*

I have several ladies bikes that I restored to show condition, and they look better than most guys bikes I have seen.
I would ride them any day. There are many guys on the Cabe who will not ride a girls bike and many who will not even own a girls bike.
 I can't believe that they are insecure to the point that merely riding a girls bike would threaten their masculinity.
Give it a break guys, vintage bikes are works of art, both mens and ladies. Ride all your bikes with pride.........Wayne


----------



## robertc (Mar 20, 2012)

The best riding bike I have is a girl's Shelby Airflow. I'll cruise around on it without due regards to my sexuality. The way I look at it, if I can dress up in woman’s clothing for a womanless beauty pageant for a charity event, riding the Shelby is no big deal.


----------



## Boris (Mar 20, 2012)

Beautiful bikes Wayne! Nice dress Robert!


----------



## chucksoldbikes (Mar 20, 2012)

*hello   ill tell u  one thing*

when  your   72  years old  it is a hell of a lot easier to get on and off  a  ladies  bike  i ride  an old murray 3  speed   3 miles  every  day
 chucksoldbikes


----------



## chucksoldbikes (Mar 20, 2012)

robertc said:


> The best riding bike I have is a girl's Shelby Airflow. I'll cruise around on it without due regards to my sexuality. The way I look at it, if I can dress up in woman’s clothing for a womanless beauty pageant for a charity event, riding the Shelby is no big deal.




ohhhhhhhhh wow  what a  hottie   ha ha ha ha  chucksoldbikes


----------



## vincev (Mar 20, 2012)

> I often find myself faced with this choice many miles from home with all my girls bikes from Dave Marko




Tell me Dave.How do your girls bikes get miles from your home.Do they run away and you have to round them up?Is this a problem you also have with the human female? Have you had this problem of females escaping and you have to round them up all your life?Sit on the couch and tell me about this problem while I take notes.HMMM,interesting.


----------



## robertc (Mar 20, 2012)

Thanks for the comment Dave. I still didn't win the pageant, a lawyer did. Paid off the judges I bet. LOL.


----------



## Boris (Mar 20, 2012)

vincev said:


> Tell me Dave.How do your girls bikes get miles from your home.Do they run away and you have to round them up?Is this a problem you also have with the human female? Have you had this problem of females escaping and you have to round them up all your life?Sit on the couch and tell me about this problem while I take notes.HMMM,interesting.




I'd tell you Vince, But you know I have this thing about destroying threads, so I'll back away now. You're welcome Robert and I'm sorry that you didn't win.


----------



## Schwinndemonium (Mar 20, 2012)

Good grief! I did not realize that so many guys are so afraid of riding a woman's bike. Big whoop!! They act like their nads and fro-fros will fall off if they ride a girl's bike. Get over it! I have two woman's bike that I have because they handle better than some of my men's bikes simply because they are lighter in weight. Such is the case of this factory custom built 1974 opaque blue woman's Varsity tourist that I bought, and rebuilt in the summer of 2001. Here is an image that my wife took of me riding it in that July. I still have it and I still ride it, since my wife did not want it after I rebuilt it for her that summer. This bike is one of the fastest bikes I own, so I could care less what people think of me riding it.

Jim.


----------



## Larmo63 (Mar 20, 2012)

I test ride Trudy's bikes all the time to make sure what I have fixed is in good stead.

I always wear a dress and heels though.......


----------



## vincev (Mar 20, 2012)

whenever I ride a girls bike I start to have feelings and cry when I pass a pet shop and see little puppies so I try to avoid the embarrassing situation. I do need a new mans bag to hold my Kleenex and accessories.


----------



## OldRider (Mar 20, 2012)

I learned how to ride bike on an old loopframe girls bike, way too short to ride a mens bike and money was too tight for a kids bike. I've never forgotten that and love the old girls bikes, have had many and proudly ridden them all


----------



## StevieZ (Mar 20, 2012)

IF it is COOL. I ride.


----------



## tobytyler (Mar 20, 2012)

i ride my grandson on my wifes roadmaster he puts his feet in the rear baskets dont have to worry about his feet getting caught in the spokes he loves it toby tyler


----------



## Freqman1 (Mar 20, 2012)

vincev said:


> whenever I ride a girls bike I start to have feelings and cry when I pass a pet shop and see little puppies so I try to avoid the embarrassing situation. I do need a new mans bag to hold my Kleenex and accessories.




"It's not a purse, it's a satchel! Indiana Jones has one."--The Hangover  I actually considered buying a man bag when I was in Toronto a couple of years ago but I would get the beat down here in Georgia if I wore it in public! Besides for the price of a Hugo Boss man bag I could get a really sweet girls bike! v/r Shawn


----------



## kngtmat (Mar 21, 2012)

I don't mind riding an Ladies bike, I rode my I guess 60's 24 inch Ladies Rollfast until it needed to be fixed and I finally got to ride my 1959 Ladies Murray Mercury bicycle (In the pics below.) and it rides great.


----------



## scrubbinrims (Mar 21, 2012)

I wanted to further clarify I don't ride ladies bicycles, because I do not collect them.

Not long after I entered the hobby, I decided to remain focussed on boy's balloon tire bicycles not having but so much space in my attic to house them.
This is not homophobia, a stigma, or elitism, just rationale and I bet there are others that feel this way...collecting what we like and what was designed for our gender.
Over the years I have resisted buying earlier boy's machines and even bmx bicycles (my generation) to stay on course or my voracious bicycle appetite would simply get out of control.
Chris


----------



## vincev (Mar 21, 2012)

I agree.I have some beautiful girls bikes but will always opt for a boys if its in equal condition.Just have to watch the space ya have.


----------



## PCHiggin (Mar 21, 2012)

*Pics Say 1000 Words*



Schwinndemonium said:


> Good grief! I did not realize that so many guys are so afraid of riding a woman's bike. Big whoop!! They act like their nads and fro-fros will fall off if they ride a girl's bike. Get over it! I have two woman's bike that I have because they handle better than some of my men's bikes simply because they are lighter in weight. Such is the case of this factory custom built 1974 opaque blue woman's Varsity tourist that I bought, and rebuilt in the summer of 2001. Here is an image that my wife took of me riding it in that July. I still have it and I still ride it, since my wife did not want it after I rebuilt it for her that summer. This bike is one of the fastest bikes I own, so I could care less what people think of me riding it.
> 
> Jim.




See what I mean? LOL!!


----------



## rs matt (Mar 21, 2012)

*Guy on a ladies ike*

I am not proud! My 64 Sears 3 spd I am restoring is for ME to ride. IT fits, I am SHORT. The bike is cool, that is what counts. Because I am small and hair protrudes from my helmet I get whistles on occaision. The looks are priceless when I turn my head and wave at the construction guys displaying a large handlebar mustache I dye dark for just that purpose. It really cracks my wife up.


----------



## carlalotta (Mar 21, 2012)

It is so funny to read men's different reactions to riding a ladies' bike  I live downtown and would never ride a guys bike....only because I often ride in 6" heels and little shorts/skirts and with a guys bike I would be flashing my bits every time I got on and off the dang thing! For my sake, and the rest of the public, I will stick to my ladies' bikes!!!


----------



## Boris (Mar 21, 2012)

carlalotta said:


> It is so funny to read men's different reactions to riding a ladies' bike  I live downtown and would never ride a guys bike....only because I often ride in 6" heels and little shorts/skirts and with a guys bike I would be flashing my bits every time I got on and off the dang thing! For my sake, and the rest of the public, I will stick to my ladies' bikes!!!




Oh boy. Here we go. Popcorn time.


----------



## scrubbinrims (Mar 21, 2012)

carlalotta said:


> It is so funny to read men's different reactions to riding a ladies' bike  I live downtown and would never ride a guys bike....only because I often ride in 6" heels and little shorts/skirts and with a guys bike I would be flashing my bits every time I got on and off the dang thing! For my sake, and the rest of the public, I will stick to my ladies' bikes!!!




Well, it's a good thing I read that post with only 1:13 left in the work day here on the east coast...gonna be hard to concentrate for a bit.
Chris


----------



## vincev (Mar 21, 2012)

carlalotta,Dave and I dont believe you.Maybe Dave does.We must see a picture .LOL


----------



## MaxGlide (Mar 21, 2012)

How "manly" is it to be concerned about how "manly" other people think you are based on what you ride..........? 

I ride what I want don't give a rat's patooty what anyone thinks.......


----------



## vincev (Mar 21, 2012)




----------



## Bicycle Belle (Mar 21, 2012)

carlalotta said:


> It is so funny to read men's different reactions to riding a ladies' bike  I live downtown and would never ride a guys bike....only because I often ride in 6" heels and little shorts/skirts and with a guys bike I would be flashing my bits every time I got on and off the dang thing! For my sake, and the rest of the public, I will stick to my ladies' bikes!!!




Ok I have to ask.... don't you wear underwear? I'm not even going to touch on the 6" heels as that is just beyond my comprehension, not to mention that I'd be 6'2" in them and that would give me an inseam of 38"... I wouldn't even fit on on girls bike! 
I ride both and am comfortable on both.


----------



## rs matt (Mar 21, 2012)

*My wifes technique(of riding a mans frame)*

That doesnt sound right either. Oh well. Sharon rides standard diamond frame bikes. For some time prior to her knee replacement last AUg, and until 2 months ago, she used an interesting method of getting on off a diamond frame. Pedalling was not so much a problem as swinging her leg over the frame,rack, and baggage.She would lay the bike down. Step one foot over the frame, then lift the bike by the handlebar into a standing position. It would work with the heels and a modest skirt. She is now road and off road riding, and ready to captain the tandem again when I get off my butt and tune it up.


----------



## dxmadman (Mar 21, 2012)

*What Tha?*

Glad to see alot of opinions and responces, Didnt realize it was a big deal for some,for some on occasion,for a laugh,every day commute,serious riders, or even "fetish?". It looks like the bike world is as flavorful as there is styles and models of bikes,something for everyone i guess. Im probably sure this thread will grow days to come. I dont realy have a care if im rolling on a girls bike, but as long it doesnt seem to feminine,or actually have a princess apeal. Most girls "prewar,postwar" seem to just differ in frame with still all the options of mens,Most girls muscle bikes are every bit as kool as there counterpart, I guess its just whatever blows your skirt up. "for some"


----------



## Kidahginn (Mar 22, 2012)

vincev said:


>




See how funny men can look riding the wrong type of bicycle.


----------



## Iverider (Mar 22, 2012)

Call them step through frames and they're not women's bikes anymore. In Europe a lot of people ride step throughs men and women. 

And for those of you who think "women's bikes are for sissies" 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=W-rAv43UFnA&feature=share

I used to ride the Jetflow I inherited/stole from my Grandma, but the other half has since taken it over and I've gotten more bikes to ride.


----------



## militarymonark (Mar 22, 2012)

vincev said:


>




I think I threw up a little in my mouth


----------



## PCHiggin (Mar 23, 2012)

Krautwaggen said:


> Call them step through frames and they're not women's bikes anymore. In Europe a lot of people ride step throughs men and women.
> 
> And for those of you who think "women's bikes are for sissies"
> 
> ...




One more reason not to emulate Europe


----------



## vincev (Mar 23, 2012)

Technically ,womens bikes are not as strong in the frame as mens bikes are.You can see this in the video.A ladies bike could collapse because of its design and the weight of a man. I also agree that we need not copy Europe.Germany and France have many men with shoulder bags and I still think they look wrong even though they might serve a purpose.I guess you could use them to carry a pint of whiskey,cigarettes,couple of beers ,etc.


----------



## carlalotta (Mar 23, 2012)

Bicycle Belle said:


> Ok I have to ask.... don't you wear underwear? I'm not even going to touch on the 6" heels as that is just beyond my comprehension, not to mention that I'd be 6'2" in them and that would give me an inseam of 38"... I wouldn't even fit on on girls bike!
> I ride both and am comfortable on both.




On occasion  As for the heels, I am 5'8" bare footed so I am always 6'+ in them and love it (maybe its a complex? who knows haha) Riding in heels is super easy as long as you don't have a big platform on the shoe...heels will change the angle of your foot on the peddles but I have never had an issue with the size of the bike ...Give it a try!!


----------



## rustyspoke66 (Mar 23, 2012)

So if we are taking the catalogs at face value when We restore a bike and some guys and gals are big sticklers about this. That would make a girls or ladies bike exactly that period. I do think that you can ride whatever you want, so I don't have a problem with guys riding girls bikes but call it what it is. "A girls Bike" As far as I can tell the only bikes that are step through's would be the newer stuff and I'm not sure what they call those. Also if all I had to ride was a cool girls bike, that's what I would ride. Of course I do prefer a boys or men's model over a girls and as interesting as the heels sound there is a good chance I wont be trying it but thanks for the heads up. Anyways I have very wide feet.


----------



## ridingtoy (Mar 23, 2012)

vincev said:


> Technically ,womens bikes are not as strong in the frame as mens bikes are.You can see this in the video.A ladies bike could collapse because of its design and the weight of a man. I also agree that we need not copy Europe.Germany and France have many men with shoulder bags and I still think they look wrong even though they might serve a purpose.I guess you could use them to carry a pint of whiskey,cigarettes,couple of beers ,etc.




One reason I'm glad to be smaller in weight and build. I don't have to be concerned about breaking any of my collectable ladies. Even the front suspension on my Hawthorne girls bike hardly flexes under my weight.

Dave


----------



## Larmo63 (Mar 23, 2012)

*We Need Pictures......!*

Okay, Carlalotta, we need proof of these "heels and pedals" set up.


----------



## vincev (Mar 23, 2012)

could this be carlalotta?? It has the heels and short skirt.


----------



## MR D (Mar 24, 2012)

England had Mixies (spelling). Unisex riders. Someone just yesterday explained what Mixie meant.


----------



## Bicycle Belle (Mar 24, 2012)

I like the mixte and yes it means unisex in french. I had a nice jeunet mixte not too long ago and traded her for some bicycle services to my friend Herman.


----------



## OldRider (Mar 24, 2012)

I would have kept that saddle, Belle. Beautiful bike!


----------



## Boris (Mar 24, 2012)

Bicycle Belle said:


> I like the mixte and yes it means unisex in french. I had a nice jeunet mixte not too long ago and traded her for some bicycle services to my friend Herman.




What would you estimate the maximum heel height be for a bike like this, and is underwear required?


----------



## Bicycle Belle (Mar 24, 2012)

Dave Marko said:


> What would you estimate the maximum heel hight be for a bike like this, and is underwear required?




She was 54 cm so 4" would do it and no underwear required as you can mount her in quite a ladylike fashion.


----------



## old hotrod (Mar 24, 2012)

I can honestly say that this Belle gets my vote for best reply...ever...


----------



## Boris (Mar 24, 2012)

Bicycle Belle said:


> She was 54 cm so 4" would do it and no underwear required as you can mount her in quite a ladylike fashion.




Probably a good thing that OldRider didn't get the saddle then. Thank you for the information! With facts like these, one day I will far surpass Phil Marshall as the go to guy.


----------



## slick (Mar 24, 2012)

Bicycle Belle said:


> She was 54 cm so 4" would do it and no underwear required as you can mount her in quite a ladylike fashion.




WOW!:eek: This thread sure has taken a turn. Good job Belle and carlalotta! Haha!!


----------



## chitown (Mar 24, 2012)

old hotrod said:


> I can honestly say that this Belle gets my vote for best reply...ever...





You should see her PRIVATE MESSAGES!  Now those are some good replies!


----------



## mre straightbar (Mar 24, 2012)

*my first prewar bike was a girls hawthorne*

just got a dui so wasnt driveing
as for what others thought didnt give a poop
grew up a skate rat with foot long mowhack so i stuck out always
no body said any thing cause they knew id kick the poop out of them
when i quit drugs i grew some more in width
and ive got a bad temper
doesnt matter girls or boys 
old bikes have style 
right?


----------



## sane_nut (Mar 25, 2012)

*Pilot Bicycle*

I have a Pilot bicycle. I can't seem to find anything about it. Nothing but this thread on the world wide web. I want to know who made it, where it was made, what year it is? I hope the picture was done right.


----------



## kunzog (Mar 25, 2012)

Riding in Skirts and Heels

http://summervillecyclechic.blogspot.com/


----------



## vincev (Mar 25, 2012)

If you read the thread "is this a good deal" you will understand why its not recommended for men to ride womens bikes.Womens frames are not as sturdy.


----------



## OldRider (Mar 25, 2012)

My goodness Vince, you must be talking about American built ladies bikes because here in Canada the ladies frames were built as sturdy and strong as a mens frame. I'm between 190-200 pounds and for 3 years I rode the heck out of a 40s loopframe  ladies CCM, it was my only bike at that time and never failed me. Then up to the late 60s early 70s ladies 3 speeds I rode, never an issue either. So I guess in this regard Canadian bikes ruled


----------



## dxmadman (Mar 25, 2012)

kunzog said:


> Riding in Skirts and Heels
> 
> http://summervillecyclechic.blogspot.com/




My wife blogs on that spot, she saw me going through it and explained it to me, it's funny she never told me about it, maybe I just don't pay attention. Maybe I'll go under cover and start some drama. Better not, I guess a good thread would be" does this seat make my ass look big ?"


----------



## mre straightbar (Mar 26, 2012)

*or maybe does my outfit match my bike?*



dxmadman said:


> My wife blogs on that spot, she saw me going through it and explained it to me, it's funny she never told me about it, maybe I just don't pay attention. Maybe I'll go under cover and start some drama. Better not, I guess a good thread would be" does this seat make my ass look big ?"



i cant go rideing i dont have a thing to wear
ha


----------



## Dbike (May 3, 2021)

I just saw this thread after doing a search. I have no problem riding a girls' bike. I currently have two. A 1969 Schwinn Stingray Fair Lady "dirt bike" and a 1980 Fair Lady. The '69 has a very good "feel" to it, much better than the recent reproduction Stingrays. The 1980 also has a good feel, a little different than the '69 yet still very good. Most likely the girls' bikes were treated better by the original owners and I like the fact that they are easier to get on and off of them.


----------



## Goldenrod1 (May 3, 2021)

I am still wondering why men must put their "caption and the boys" over a bar that can squash them with the rest of our accumulated pounds.  Why are they out front where any girl can kick them or shoot all three with pepper spray?  Who designed that?  Is God a woman who had her bike parted out?


----------



## B607 (May 4, 2021)

Girls bikes:  Great source for hardly used parts.  Part out, frames go to the salvage yard.  I've done a couple of dozen and never looked back.  My boys bikes never looked better with all the nice girls parts.  Gary


----------



## Hobo Bill (May 4, 2021)

here's a good rider....all orig......jc higgins and a way eye scoot...eh!


----------



## JimRoy (May 4, 2021)

I’ve taken my wife’s 74 JC Penny’s bike around the block a few times and it’s nice.


----------



## fordmike65 (May 4, 2021)

B607 said:


> Girls bikes:  Great source for hardly used parts.  Part out, frames go to the salvage yard.  I've done a couple of dozen and never looked back.  My boys bikes never looked better with all the nice girls parts.  Gary



Well that's not what this thread is about now is it.
 Move along...


----------



## cyclonecoaster.com (May 4, 2021)

*I recently rode this ladies bicycle February @ the CYCLONE COASTER Valentines Day inspired "Bring a lady - or - Ride a lady" vintage bicycle ride & it rode beautifully 



*


----------



## videoranger (May 4, 2021)

Then along came the transgender bike from TRM



......


----------



## cyclonecoaster.com (May 4, 2021)

...........


----------



## Kickstand3 (May 4, 2021)

I servise and ride all my girly bikes before I let my love ride them. When I meet her she said, I don’t do bikes. Now she kicks me out of the house early so she can get her ride in . She has 7 vintage bikes now and 1 coming


----------



## Rivnut (May 4, 2021)

As some of us push the 3/4 Century mark, we like the ease of "stepping through" rather than over and our muscles like the ratio of the ladies chain ring to the rear sprocket.  We might not get there as fast, but we do get there.


----------



## phantom (May 4, 2021)

videoranger said:


> Then along came the transgender bike from TRMView attachment 1404481
> 
> ......



Love the birdie in the spokes... Those were a must with the ones on a spring that attached to the handlebars.


----------



## Robert Troub (May 4, 2021)

Luckykat32 said:


> I've ridden my gf's Colson Bullnose...but felt like a fairy...never again.
> 
> View attachment 518443



Yours is a very.....odd statement.....


----------



## Ernbar (May 4, 2021)

I have been on my wife’s 51 Shelby and feels weird, like too small. It’s a 26” bike and it measures the same as my men’s bikes. Funny how I still dismount as in a guy’s bike lol. I raise the seat when I ride it.


----------



## fordmike65 (May 4, 2021)

Test ride all my girl's bikes after any services or repairs. They do feel cramped & uncomfortable....but then again I'm 6'4".


----------

